# Domain Login



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,

I am working on a domain, which has the top domain example: ad.xyz.com and when users are coming to login it is coming AD/user. How can I change it so people wil get XYZ.com\user?

Thanks.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Are you referring to the Login screen?


----------



## joswoody (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## geekytechy (Dec 24, 2014)

Why do you want set the domain name as XYZ.com? This is the parent domain of the domain ad.xyz.com. Anyhow, you can use GPOs to change default logon domain name in the logon screen. See the following link for reference.
http://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2908796


----------

